# That Pouch Centering Hole!



## Tex-Shooter

Many have asked why I don't have a centering hole in my flat pouches. It was by design and there were several reasons! One, I don't care for a centering hole myself. Two, I could not click formed pouches. Three, I did not know what size of projectile my shooters would be shooting and a centering hole to work well needs to be a size that will work well with a certain size projectile. Four it is not at all hard to add a centering hole. Remembering too large of a hole will cause fliers here is an easy way to put a centering hole in a pouch.

The first step is to fold the pouch, putting something of the right size through the holes to insure alignment. Then mark the center of the pouch both ways.
The second step is to punch the centering hole. Note if you have no hole punch a sharpened screwdriver of the right size will work, as a punched cross of the right size will work as good as a hole.

Something to be carful of!!! A centering hole too large can cause the projectile to hang and come back at you and as I mentioned above a hole too large will cause fliers also. - Tex

See pictures below


----------



## Rayshot

Good info, Bill!


----------



## Dayhiker

Cool! Thank you.


----------



## rockslinger

I've used a spent shell casing for a leather punch. 22cal. and up.


----------



## popedandy

Appreciate the info, Bill.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thank you for the good info !!


----------



## treefork

Tex


----------



## tradspirit

Thank you sir!


----------



## oldmiser

Thank You kind friend for sharing~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have a set of bands with a large pouch that I really like. I've been considering ordering a custom pouch die fro Texas Custom Dies. They charge $7.00 per hole. The two band attachment holes are a given but I've often wondered it the centering hole is necessary. I have several bands with pouches that do not have a centering hole and can't really tell the difference. I don't think it is worth the extra $7 to have the die made with a centering hole.

Yes, I am aware that this thread is some 4 years old but someone looked at it and figured I may as well post my thoughts here instead of starting a new topic.


----------

